

Bitcoin hits $1 billion in market cap - frisco
http://blockchain.info/charts/market-cap

======
frisco
The linked chart is a little out of date... Mtgox is now trading at $92.00,
and there are 10959175 BTC in circulation
(<http://blockexplorer.com/q/totalbc>), giving a total market cap of
$1,008,244,100 as of 12:40am PT.

------
mikhailfranco
The $100 BTC barrier is next

